# SecuRom komplett und sauber entfernen



## [Jig$aW] (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mir dank BioShock SecuRom "eingefangen".
Nun habe ich das Spiel deinstalliert, der Kopierschutz bleibt jedoch.
Wie kann ich den jetzt "sauber" und komplett entfernen?

*Betriebssystem:* Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit, Service Pack 2


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Oktober 2009)

Klar kannst du den sauber und komplett entfernen. 
Installier dein Windows neu, ansonsten wirst du den Müll nicht los.^^


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Installier dein Windows neu, ansonsten wirst du den Müll nicht los.^^


Lol?

Probiers dochmal mit http://www.securom.com/support/removal_tool.zip

so far


----------



## [Jig$aW] (23. Oktober 2009)

Und nach dem Anwenden dieses Tools ist alles weg? Registry usw. ??


----------



## [Jig$aW] (24. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir keiner helfen? 
Denn lieber verzichte ich auf diese Spiele, als dass ich sowas unterstütze.


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

[Jig$aW] schrieb:


> Kann mir keiner helfen?
> Denn lieber verzichte ich auf diese Spiele, als dass ich sowas unterstütze.



Das ist ein wenig sinnfrei, oder? Wenn du was gegen den Kopierschutz hast, dann kannst du eigentlich nichts anderes tun als das Spiel im Regal stehen zu lassen und garnicht erst zu kaufen. Wenn du da Geld für bezahlst, dann unterstützt du ja deren "machenschaften" eher noch.

Der Cleaner entfernt das Programm an sich, eventuelle Reste kannst du mit CCleaner entfernen.

so far


----------



## [Jig$aW] (25. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig sinnfrei, oder? Wenn du was gegen den Kopierschutz hast, dann kannst du eigentlich nichts anderes tun als das Spiel im Regal stehen zu lassen und garnicht erst zu kaufen. Wenn du da Geld für bezahlst, dann unterstützt du ja deren "machenschaften" eher noch.


Ich hab das Spiel geschenkt bekommen und wusste nicht, dass es SecuRom hat.


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Ja dann spiels einfach nicht (=

so far


----------



## [Jig$aW] (25. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal danke für die Hilfe midnight. 

Hab jetzt das Tool angewendet. Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas tun oder ist SecuRom jetzt vollständig weg?


----------



## midnight (25. Oktober 2009)

Du bist es los. Zur Sicherheit kannst du nochma CCleaner laufen lassen.

so far


----------



## [Jig$aW] (26. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Du bist es los. Zur Sicherheit kannst du nochma CCleaner laufen lassen.
> 
> so far


Über die Registry?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einfach alles? Sorry kenn mich da wenig aus. (wie man vielleicht merkt )


----------



## Toast1 (17. Juli 2013)

Hey Midnight hatte das selbe problem habe das remove tool benutzt und vieles ist weg aber nicht alle registry einträge ich schick mal en bild vielleicht kannst du mir sagen ob diese einträge noch schaden anrichten können. ? ich hab windows 7 professional sollte ich vielleicht noch dazu sagen


----------



## Toast1 (17. Juli 2013)

Hey Midnight hatte das selbe Problem habe das remove tool benutzt und vieles ist weg aber nicht alle registry einträge. Ich schick mal en bild vielleicht kannst du mir sagen ob diese Einträge noch ihrgendwas anrichten können? )Ich hab windows 7 professional sollte ich vielleicht noch dazu sagen. Bitte Hilf mir


----------

